# Bimmerfest Coverage from the LA Auto Show - View the Photos Now!



## pix335i (Dec 18, 2001)

Bimmerfest has been at the Los Angeles Auto Show all day covering the new releases from BMW and MINI. The stars of the show included the BMW 4 Series Convertible, BMW i8 production version, BMW Concept X4, MINI Cooper and even the BMW K 1600 GTL Exclusive motorcycle. While we will be turning out a full review of the cars that were on display (including a driving review of the BMW i3), we wanted to get the photos to you as quick as possible.

Take a look through the galleries below to get started and look for extended coverage over the next few days.

*Everything BMW at the Los Angeles Auto Show*

*Everything NOT BMW at the Los Angeles Auto Show*



The first-ever 4 Series convertible is distinctively styled with a slick folding hardtop and a sporty profile. One big news item for Convertible fans is the addition of an all-wheel drive option that makes the 4 Serie Convertible a year round car for those who need it. The 4 Series Convertible will be avaialble in both a 428i and 438i model with a starting price of $49,675 and $55,825, respectively.

*View the Full Photo Gallery of the 4 Series Convertible at the LA Auto Show Now*

*Read more on the 4 Series Convertible Now*



As exciting as the 4 Series Convertible was, it was no match for the popularity of the production version of the BMW i8. The lines waiting for a chance to sit in the i8 were long but those who were able to wait it out seemed to be excited about the car. The i8 has just as much of a presence in the production version as it did when the concept car made it's rounds in the past year and many were overheard saying they couldn't believe this was the production car. When the i8 comes to an auto show near you, make sure to get out and see the car in person to see just what all the fuss was about.

*View the Full Photo Gallery of the BMW i8 at the LA Auto Show Now*

*Read more on the BMW i8 Now*



The BMW Concept on display this year is the BMW Concept X4 that is going to be produced at the BMW Plant in Spartanburg, South Carolina alongside the X3, X5 and X6. The X4 looked great in person but is expected to be lose some of the more exterme elements when the production versoin rolls around next year. The car follows the tradition of some more recent BMW models in that it looks better in person that it does in photos.

*View the Full Photo Gallery of the BMW X4 at the LA Auto Show*

*Read more on the BMW Concept X4 Now*



MINI USA joined in with BMW to celebrate the worldwide launch of the next generation MINI.

*View the Full MINI Photo Gallery from the LA Auto Show*

*Read all the details on the next generation MINI now*


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

Cool, thanks for sharing. N4S


----------

